# Litter



## P Bailey (Oct 3, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## santino (Oct 5, 2004)




----------



## jadin (Oct 5, 2004)

before:





after:





.. same spot different chairs.


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 6, 2004)

(I checked the negative and the WHOLE crushed can is in the picture, it were the lab people who cut part of it off in the process...!!  :x )





(Most unfortunately, large parts of the Irish moorlands were like this. I documented it only once, letting all my other photos appear as if there was no litter around - but it was in sooo many places, it was a real shame).





(This one may have appeared unter "Decay", although, of course, nothing of this will decay in ages...!)


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 16, 2004)

This may well show "rust", too. (Bumping up themes that go with rust, corrosion, decay).


----------



## Conspectus (Apr 11, 2007)

Trash, it's everywhere. Show me all the filth you can find!

I'll start off. This was stuff from a farmer who just littered in his own field:

*lit·ter  *    /&#712;l&#618;t&#601;r/ 
noun
_objects strewn or scattered about; scattered rubbish._






Dieter


----------



## mishele (Jan 31, 2012)

Hmmmmm....try this one too!!


----------



## Stryker (Feb 6, 2012)




----------

